# Sieger Show?



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Is anybody watching it? How was the protection work this year?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've only seen a few videos and a bunch of pics but so far looks like SSDD *yawn*


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Darn


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

If the dogs are basically the same dogs and derivatives of the same dogs as last year.....kinda hard for the result to be different unless they make the exercise easier or harder. You know kinda like the definition of insanity....doing something same way with same dogs and expect a different result.:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: Hopefully, they had more dogs like Javir, but more importantly they are starting to breed to dogs like Javir and then you will see the improvement that many are seeking.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Basically the same dogs, and Javir wasn't there to demonstrate how it should be done. In the results I checked, I saw no WL dogs. Not to say they weren't there, I just didn't see any. There really isn't any point in them being there, they aren't going to finish anywhere near the top, and aren't going to be appreciated by the showline afficionados....... as far as improvement coming from breeding to dogs like Javir - I think that is debatable. The split happened over 30 years ago, and I think it is going to take more then a few breedings to get back the quality which existed in the early 70's. If we ever do, and I'm not hopeful of that - there is just too much money to be made from the show type GSD's. (Some of which BTW CAN do the work - but they aren't the ones being promoted.) In another post someone (I think it was Vandal) suggested that the protection exercise should be dropped entirely from the Sieger show - I agree, it is so poorly executed by so many of the dogs exhibited that it really is redundant. 
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

There is no other way to improve the performance aspect of these dogs unless new genetic blood is brought in. How much you want to improve it depends on what you do after bringing new blood in. You can continue to strengthen working capabilities or you can go back to the closed genetics you have now in which case, the original breeding to Javir won't have much effect. Simply up to the breeder, but I agree with money being a catalyst, then that will be a diffcult objective.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't think it is going to change. Why? Because no one cares, at least no one that counts. And why would they? Why do so much more when everyone gets an easy pass anyway? I'm not condoning it, not at all, but I just don't think there really is any movement to change anything, not when there are still waiting lists for litters.

The titling is simply a means to an end. I've seen dogs sent to Germany for "titling" come back a few months later with SchH1 or better and not be able to do a sit without leash pressure, not engage a helper at all, won't track if a bloody steak was dragged across the ground. Obviously something *was* done because if you tell the dog to out the dog, the dog leaps back from the helper into a platz and nervously glances around waiting for a correction. But the "title" gets them the Breed Survery and "working class" V rating so the dog can be bred per SV rules and per some arbitrary standard of what makes a German shepherd breedable and correct.


----------

